# Dura Ace Calipers



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I've installed my mid 1990's calipers on my new aluminum frameset, and the rear brakes leftside pad constantly seems to move to the leftside, rubbing the rim. The rims are very true, the frame is perfectly inline, and the wheel is centered to less than 1mm. 
I've adjusted the small hex/straighthead screw on the top of the rightside caliper, yet it still rubs on the left, and the thru bolt is snug very tight. 
This did not occur on my old carbon frame. What's a girl gonna do? Any advice, or assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I would lube the brake pivots. My guess is that it isn't moving as freely as it should.



jhamlin38 said:


> I've installed my mid 1990's calipers on my new aluminum frameset, and the rear brakes leftside pad constantly seems to move to the leftside, rubbing the rim. The rims are very true, the frame is perfectly inline, and the wheel is centered to less than 1mm.
> I've adjusted the small hex/straighthead screw on the top of the rightside caliper, yet it still rubs on the left, and the thru bolt is snug very tight.
> This did not occur on my old carbon frame. What's a girl gonna do? Any advice, or assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## b987654 (Aug 18, 2005)

is the cable housing pushing the lever toward the tire?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like your cable housing is too long.


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

cable housing is pushing down on the left side of the caliper.
thats what it sounds like to me


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yous two yoods (joe pesche) are correct. I cut the cable (no, not that kinda cable) 3/4" shorter, and wallah! Perfecto. 
Problem solved! 
Aint nothin' better than the third years' DA dual pivots. Probably 1994.


----------

